# Are you new to Spain??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

For balance and fairness, I wonder if there are any "lurkers" or browsers of the forum who have recently moved to Spain and are making a success of it?? If so, how? Have you found work? Are you happy?? Are any children settling???

It seems that so many of us regulars are seeing such a downturn in things, that maybe there are new expats who see things differently???? 

It would really help the balance of the forum and the country itself if you could "bite the bullet", join our forum and post some positive information - we'll be nice, I promise lol!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> For balance and fairness, I wonder if there are any "lurkers" or browsers of the forum who have recently moved to Spain and are making a success of it?? If so, how? Have you found work? Are you happy?? Are any children settling???
> 
> It seems that so many of us regulars are seeing such a downturn in things, that maybe there are new expats who see things differently????
> 
> ...


Yes, I am new to Spain, though not much of a lurker 

We arrived here just under a month ago as my husband has a job here (fixed for the next two years). So far, we are very happy  Yes, we've had issues with bureaucracy, and have seen a few demonstrations/gatherings (pharmacists, Catalan independence, 14N strike last week), but here are the positives:

- The weather! I know other parts of Spain have had it rough, but here it's been so much warmer than the UK at this time of year. The blue skies and sunshine definitely help 

- The city itself. Having moved from London, Barcelona is just that bit more manageable in size. 

- The people. We were worried before we came that people would be insistent upon, or much prefer, Catalan over Castellano. That hasn't been the case so far at all - people are very willing to help and explain things.

- Work wise: My husband seems to be settling into his new job very well. I've met some of his colleagues, and they're incredibly supportive in his learning Spanish (he is almost beginner, but very keen and having lessons through work). I can't comment on myself as I'm in the process of becoming autonomo to teach English, so I don't know how many students I'll find/if it'll be a success, but I'll keep you all updated 

We don't have children, so can't comment on that - we'll almost certainly have left Spain by the time we start trying.

I think there is evidence of the crisis - graffiti, protests, unemployment figures - but I gather Catalunya isn't feeling it as much? There is obviously a lot of publicity about the elections on 25th and I'll be very interested to see how they turn out.

Would be great to hear other stories too 

ETA: I know it won't always be easy being here, but these are our experiences so far.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey all, I moved here in October. I can maybe see why people are seeing a downturn, but personally I'm much happier here than I was in the UK. 

I guess it's pretty easy over time to say that it's not like the good old days, but that's the same everywhere, not just here in Spain. I was made redundant from my office job a few years ago and I've struggled to find steady work ever since. So all though unemployment is high over here, it isn't any more daunting for me to try and find a job over here than it would be back in the UK. 

Also the property we have here is well above and beyond what we could get back home for the same price and utilities are still cheaper. 

So to sum it up, Spain still has a lot more pros than cons for me over the UK.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am not new to the Canary Isles, however on the positive side, it is a beautiful sunny day with 22ºc on the coast. Across a sleepy blue Atlantic we can see the islands of La Gomera , La Palma, and Tenerife. 

The town is full of Germans and Fins, wandering around on lily white legs and taking photos of our city, two cruise liners having arrived in the port, lets hope they spend a bob or two.

Also my friends young son Aransay, has found work in a local bar, having been unemployed for about a year good for him!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

what a great thread. I am totally aware of the risks and negatives BUT is it nice to see such positive comments from Spanish newbies
I wish you all well and hope that we will adapt and be as happy as you when we arrive
x


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

cambio said:


> what a great thread. I am totally aware of the risks and negatives BUT is it nice to see such positive comments from Spanish newbies
> I wish you all well and hope that we will adapt and be as happy as you when we arrive
> x


Thank you  When do you arrive?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you  When do you arrive?


another 10 months yet. we start visiting again in February to look at locations etc. have several areas in mind but need not decided yet.

I am due to take early retirement towards end of next year,


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to be a lurker until a kindly policman pointed out the errors of my ways. Now I am a browser of the brandy bottle. On another thread Mary called me a professional and I just wanted to thank her for that. My old gran always said there is a first time for everything.

We've been here just over two years, have had a lot of knocks and difficult times but now we are settling in, enjoying life, getting very wet when it rains but on the whole we are happy here and cannot consider a return to UK.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

cambio said:


> another 10 months yet. we start visiting again in February to look at locations etc. have several areas in mind but need not decided yet.
> 
> I am due to take early retirement towards end of next year,


Very exciting! Enjoy the visit in February and hope all goes well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> I used to be a lurker until a kindly policman pointed out the errors of my ways. Now I am a browser of the brandy bottle. On another thread *Mary called me a professional and I just wanted to thank her for that*. My old gran always said there is a first time for everything.
> 
> We've been here just over two years, have had a lot of knocks and difficult times but now we are settling in, enjoying life, getting very wet when it rains but on the whole we are happy here and cannot consider a return to UK.


De nada, Caballero!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

No more commuting for us... no more buses, no more tubes.. .no more trains! We walk everywhere and if not, we bike. Never been healthier, in 19 months, not been to the GP (fingers crossed!). 

Just started wearing long trousers and socks again.. pah! it felt really odd wearing long trousers! 

Went for a walk to the beach, sat down for an hour or so talking and saying ´how lucky we are´ to have all this. 

Then went for a coffee (real coffee in Spain!!). 

All these things are so relaxing that I am worried about going back to London, on visits, not sure how I´d cope with the buses, tubes and people all over the place. 

I am so relaxed that sometimes I think it might not even be good for my health! 

Spanish bureaucracy... well, that´s a thread for itself!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We were new, 4 years ago and we have been frequently delighted (power went off again this morning) with our life here. 

We enjoy a life here that we could never have had nor afforded in UK. Just hope that mad moron (Camoron, that is) will stop trying to screw pensioners and look at his own kind for getting more money into the nations coffers. 

As I've said on other threads "Crisis?" "What crisis?" "There's none in our village" but then this is a country folk area (they may even listen to the Spanish version of 'The Archers') so they tend not to over-reach themselves with unrealistic financial commitments and nor do we!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So what about new arrivals who need to find work, sort out schools, get themselves residents. What work are people finding? How is the school situation working? Are you settling and able to look towards a future in Spain???

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We were new, 4 years ago and we have been frequently delighted (power went off again this morning) with our life here.
> 
> We enjoy a life here that we could never have had nor afforded in UK. Just hope that mad moron (Camoron, that is) will stop trying to screw pensioners and look at his own kind for getting more money into the nations coffers.
> 
> As I've said on other threads "Crisis?" "What crisis?" "There's none in our village" but then this is a country folk area (they may even listen to the Spanish version of 'The Archers') so they tend not to over-reach themselves with unrealistic financial commitments and nor do we!


We're slumming to Little Britain it on Saturday. SWMBO wants a couple of things from IKEA and also wants to go to Iceland in Fuengirola for various bits and pieces such as tins of Roses/Quality Street et al but since sister isn't coming for Chrissy mouse and won't want collecting from the airport, it will have to be a special trip. Will try to see if we can get some decent fish and chips unlike the last time!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We're slumming to Little Britain it on Saturday. SWMBO wants a couple of things from IKEA and also wants to go to Iceland in Fuengirola for various bits and pieces such as tins of Roses/Quality Street et al but since sister isn't coming for Chrissy mouse and won't want collecting from the airport, it will have to be a special trip. Will try to see if we can get some decent fish and chips unlike the last time!


Had to Google SWMBO 
I'm guessing Little Britain is the "expat" area? Hope you get some decent fish and chips anyway!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> So what about new arrivals who need to find work, sort out schools, get themselves residents. What work are people finding? How is the school situation working? Are you settling and able to look towards a future in Spain???
> 
> Jo xxx


I'll update as my autonomo English teaching (hopefully) progresss. Getting the resident card required several visits to the police station as I mentioned in other posts, but we got there in the end! Hope to hear more stories soon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Had to Google SWMBO
> I'm guessing Little Britain is the "expat" area? Hope you get some decent fish and chips anyway!


SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

HWKE

Her Who Knows Everything


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep Jo - Google informed me! I like it, and Hepa's


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Every time I go to IKEA When I leave I think I will be staring at the vista of North Croydon and the old power station chimneys. It scares me. As for Iceland, been there once and totally hated it. Everyone in there was British and they all looked suicidal. I suppose I did too. I much prefer Leroy Merlin as at least people there look happy. (To be honest they all look happy in IKEA which is it's saving grace, until you reach the queues at the checkouts...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

goingtobcn said:


> Had to Google SWMBO
> I'm guessing Little Britain is the "expat" area? Hope you get some decent fish and chips anyway!


There are no areas in Spain without a British immigrant or two. We have come across our compatriots in remote 'desert' areas, halfway up mountains, in tiny hamlets..

Of course there are those who like to think they have found a '100% authentic Spanish area' but of course the moment they pitch their tents there it ceases to be so...


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> There are no areas in Spain without a British immigrant or two. We have come across our compatriots in remote 'desert' areas, halfway up mountains, in tiny hamlets..
> 
> Of course there are those who like to think they have found a '100% authentic Spanish area' but of course the moment they pitch their tents there it ceases to be so...


Very true! Just wondered what Baldilocks meant - a higher concentration of expats perhaps?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone who has been to Iceland in Fuengirola should know what I mean by Little Britain - some 90+% of the customers are Brits and one could just as easily be in a branch of Iceland in UK. At least around here, while not exactly a rarity, Brits are uncommon and one or two that I know are Brits, always get spoken to in Spanish and they reply likewise - it's good practice and since we all know that we are speaking in another tongue, we are less self conscious about making a mistake.

The reason for going to Iceland is to get what is not stocked in Spanish shops such as Flora Light (lowest saturated fat), gammon ham, back bacon, smoked haddock etc. All has to be justified to make it worthwhile to make the almost 400km round trip.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

goingtobcn said:


> Very true! Just wondered what Baldilocks meant - a higher concentration of expats perhaps?


There are areas with a higher number of immigrants -note I say 'immigrants' not expats....Why are only Brits 'expats' and Pakistanis, Somalis, Poles etc.'immigrants', I wonder....
I'm not just making a point, it genuinely confuses me. Perhaps it's some remnant from the days of Empire

I think these are in the large towns on the Costa Blanca such as Torrevieja, Alicante and Benidorm. As far as I know it's not against the law for a British immigrant to want to come to Spain and settle in what is sometimes termed 'Little Britain'. In fact I've even heard that people have actually settled happily there...

I've not travelled much around Spain lately but it seems that certain places attract more British immigrants than others. They are not all large towns and cities either. Some of the smaller 'authentic' Spanish villages have a quite high percentage of immigrants from Northern Europe but no doubt they are mainly middle-class arty types who don't lower the tone like those vulgar people who come for sun and sand and cheap sangria.

Personally I don't give a toss who my neighbours are as long as they are reasonable civilised people who don't party every night until dawn or run noisy puti-clubs on their premises. (I have no objection to quiet, well-run ones} We happen to have very pleasant Spanish neighbours around us who have become friends.

Just as in the UK there are areas of high immigrant settlement, big cities with mixed populations and no doubt one or two tiny hamlets which are 100% Spanish.

But then we were once high in the mountains of Axarquia, standing perusing a map and looking lost when from the open door of a white-walled ramshackle old finca a Scottish voice hailed us asking if we needed help or a 'wee cup of tea'....


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

An Expat is someone who has moved from one country to another, for a while, but maybe not forever... An immigrant is someone who has moved from one country to another and has NO plans of ever returning to LIVE IN their original country ever again. 

So, in some ways, the distinction is almost based on their personal mindset.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> An Expat is someone who has moved from one country to another, for a while, but maybe not forever... An immigrant is someone who has moved from one country to another and has NO plans of ever returning to LIVE IN their original country ever again.
> 
> So, in some ways, the distinction is almost based on their personal mindset.


I am an immigrant!


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm an immigrant too, even tho I am in England now, and I am NOT staying here... I'm moving country AGAIN, to Spain, but I will never, never, ever move back to the USA. 

This was a great thread to read - Thanks OP!!! XOXOXOX!!!

(The immigrant/Expat thing I posted was really only my personal definition, and not an official definition of any kind!)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am whom I am, and I know who I am, also I have never been in an Iceland store any where in the world.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I am whom I am, and I know who I am, also I have never been in an Iceland store any where in the world.


me too and i have never been to an Iceland store either
x


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I was about to ask why anyone would move to Spain and then buy British food.... but then I realised that I quite regurlarly buy Marmite, PG tips and London Pride....

But I've never been in an Iceland ! I doubt that there even is one in Madrid....

Anyhow I'm am not new to Spain at all..... sorry

:focus:


----------



## matty76 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been in BCN 1 year and loving it people!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Anyone who has been to Iceland in Fuengirola should know what I mean by Little Britain - some 90+% of the customers are Brits and one could just as easily be in a branch of Iceland in UK. At least around here, while not exactly a rarity, Brits are uncommon and one or two that I know are Brits, always get spoken to in Spanish and they reply likewise - it's good practice and since we all know that we are speaking in another tongue, we are less self conscious about making a mistake.
> 
> The reason for going to Iceland is to get what is not stocked in Spanish shops such as Flora Light (lowest saturated fat), gammon ham, back bacon, smoked haddock etc. All has to be justified to make it worthwhile to make the almost 400km round trip.


Just to point out that where we live there are three supermarkets I know of who sell Flora Light: Merkydonnerkebab, Supersolstice and Eroski...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Just to point out that where we live there are three supermarkets I know of who sell Flora Light: Merkydonnerkebab, Supersolstice and Eroski...


Or Eroticski to continue the theme of your post...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So....how many posts have we had from people who have moved to Spain and are happy, solvent, employed and settled?


Most seem to be from us old-timers....


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

For any lurkers out there ................

Like most you most probably spent your life eating so called English Food, so it comes as no surprise that given the choice your body/taste buds would like to carry on doing this (bye & large)
Just like the immigrants who go to the UK !, so there is not the slightest shame in shopping in an English outlet to buy what you prefer.

Bit like being looked down on for not buying a Seat after you have just bought a VW, yes I know I should say Rover but nobody buys them. 

40 plus years driving a RHD ?, yes you will feel a good deal more comfortable carrying on doing so, in that case do so.
It will of course require a good deal more concentration *at times* but the choice is yours, should you decide though to go the LHD route and are unsure ?, then automatic is the route to take (for sure)

40+ years since you left school ?
Yes you will find Structured Spanish lessons a pain (like most) and will so give up like most do, but if you keep trying to read anything that is written anywhere and keep asking how this/that is pronounced you will start to make enough headway to get by.
For the average person (IMO) total immersion is the route to take, but that is easier said than done, again IMO.

HTH


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh yes from Rumpole of the Bailey.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The journey was worth it. Our nearest Merkydonuts only sells some other Flora, (not the Light) as does our Coviran, Mayma and Iberminus; Supasola (what's that?) and Eroticski is 100m further on than Iceland.

Managed to get Atora Light which (AFIK) no Spanish shop sells, so I can now make dumplings to go with tomorrows pork in cider which I have just set up in the slow cooker, some large blocks of mature cheddar, plastic "tins" of Celebrations - keep the special neighbours happy, etc.

IKEA was hell with kids (must remember to go Mon-Fri next time!) and their dimwitted parents that park trolleys with baby buggies in the middle of aisles while they wander off to lookat/get something, but we got the few items that we wanted.

OK, so you're all wanting to know about the fish and chips - yes, we had it and it was excellent - much better than last time and much better that a lot that we've had in UK. Where? Crispy Cod Fresh Fish and Chip on the Costa del Sol Spain

40 years since leaving school - more than 55 years in my case!

As Mary says, it seems to be mostly we, older 'uns who are happy and settled - I wonder if this is because we are aware of the pitfalls in life (having experienced a few) and therefore plan and research carefully to avoid them when going to a new life in retirement where there is a culture change and everything is different.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> So....how many posts have we had from people who have moved to Spain and are happy, solvent, employed and settled?
> 
> 
> Most seem to be from us old-timers....


I moved in September and I'm enjoying it. I was told I'd probably never find a job and that I'd end up broke and going back to the UK. I had over 5 job offers and took a job teaching in an academy. I do 20 hours a week there and earn a decent salary. I find there's plenty of work around for experienced, qualified teachers. I get at least a call a week from a school asking me to work for them. 

It's not utopia here, I never expected it to be, but our quality of life is much, much higher than it was in London. We have a lovely flat in the city centre, can walk almost anywhere, including to the beach, have enough money to go out for lunch or dinner 4 or 5 times a week and plenty of spare time to just relax and enjoy life. I've seen little to none of the 'anti-social behaviour' that plagued our area of London (violence, mindless yobs, excessive drinking, drug dealing, knife crime), the metro is hardly ever crowded and there are plenty of affordable things to do. I'm not making LOADS of money here, but as the cost of living is so much lower, my disposable income is the same as it was in the UK, if not a bit higher. If I were really bothered about the money, I could get a job in another school in the mornings and make about 700 euro extra every month, but that's not really why I'm here. I prefer to have more free time to study Spanish and just RELAX!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Clemmie00 said:


> I moved in September and I'm enjoying it. I was told I'd probably never find a job and that I'd end up broke and going back to the UK. I had over 5 job offers and took a job teaching in an academy. I do 20 hours a week there and earn a decent salary. I find there's plenty of work around for experienced, qualified teachers. I get at least a call a week from a school asking me to work for them.
> 
> It's not utopia here, I never expected it to be, but our quality of life is much, much higher than it was in London. We have a lovely flat in the city centre, can walk almost anywhere, including to the beach, have enough money to go out for lunch or dinner 4 or 5 times a week and plenty of spare time to just relax and enjoy life. I've seen little to none of the 'anti-social behaviour' that plagued our area of London (violence, mindless yobs, excessive drinking, drug dealing, knife crime), the metro is hardly ever crowded and there are plenty of affordable things to do. I'm not making LOADS of money here, but as the cost of living is so much lower, my disposable income is the same as it was in the UK, if not a bit higher. If I were really bothered about the money, I could get a job in another school in the mornings and make about 700 euro extra every month, but that's not really why I'm here. I prefer to have more free time to study Spanish and just RELAX!


I think your post proves my point. You did not expect utopia and you are happy with the job and salary you have.

It's the same with us. We have a better quality of life here but then we had a good, comfortable life in the UK. The main difference is that we don't need to work!! We've both had enough of that.

I've always said that people with professional skills and qualifications will more likely than not find work. When you are younger with no dependents material rewards don't play such a decisive role in what you do - that was certainly the case for me. The experience, the adventure,the discoveries...that was what I was looking for.

But the plasterers, hairdressers, plumbers etc. are in a different category, especially as most of them speak no Spanish and seem to imagine, some of them at least, that you can get by here with no other language but English. There are millions of unemployed Spaniards waiting to take up any vacancies in these trades.

Interestingly, both OH and I have had offers of work recently, which we have declined. As soon as I arrived to enjoy retirement in Prague I received many teaching job offers and I ended up working for the Czech Government, albeit reluctantly, to oblige a good friend who had done me many favours!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Clemmie00 said:


> I moved in September and I'm enjoying it. I was told I'd probably never find a job and that I'd end up broke and going back to the UK. I had over 5 job offers and took a job teaching in an academy. I do 20 hours a week there and earn a decent salary. I find there's plenty of work around for experienced, qualified teachers. I get at least a call a week from a school asking me to work for them.
> 
> _It's not utopia here, I never expected it to be, but our quality of life is much, much higher_ than it was in London. We have a lovely flat in the city centre, can walk almost anywhere, including to the beach, have enough money to go out for lunch or dinner 4 or 5 times a week and plenty of spare time to just relax and enjoy life. I've seen little to none of the 'anti-social behaviour' that plagued our area of London (violence, mindless yobs, excessive drinking, drug dealing, knife crime), the metro is hardly ever crowded and there are plenty of affordable things to do. I'm not making LOADS of money here, but as the cost of living is so much lower, my disposable income is the same as it was in the UK, if not a bit higher. If I were really bothered about the money, I could get a job in another school in the mornings and make about 700 euro extra every month, but that's not really why I'm here. I prefer to have more free time to study Spanish and just RELAX!



That is exactly our attitude. We are not expecting utopia, but a different life, sometimes you just have to discover what you call "quality" of life
Best Wishes


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Clemmie00 said:


> I moved in September and I'm enjoying it. I was told I'd probably never find a job and that I'd end up broke and going back to the UK. I had over 5 job offers and took a job teaching in an academy. I do 20 hours a week there and earn a decent salary. I find there's plenty of work around for *experienced, qualified *teachers. I get at least a call a week from a school asking me to work for them.
> 
> It's not utopia here, I never expected it to be, but our quality of life is much, much higher than it was in London. We have a lovely flat in the city centre, can walk almost anywhere, including to the beach, have enough money to go out for lunch or dinner 4 or 5 times a week and plenty of spare time to just relax and enjoy life. I've seen little to none of the 'anti-social behaviour' that plagued our area of London (violence, mindless yobs, excessive drinking, drug dealing, knife crime), the metro is hardly ever crowded and there are plenty of affordable things to do. I'm not making LOADS of money here, but as the cost of living is so much lower, my disposable income is the same as it was in the UK, if not a bit higher. If I were really bothered about the money, I could get a job in another school in the mornings and make about 700 euro extra every month, but that's not really why I'm here. I prefer to have more free time to study Spanish and just RELAX!


I'm really pleased things are working out well for you Clemmie :clap2:

And I think that the bit I highlighted is the key to your success, together with finding work in a profession where there are still vacancies.


----------



## hwagoner (Nov 25, 2012)

We arrived late August and are in Costa Tropical. We love it. We aren't working as we have a non-lucrative resident visa, but other than that great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hwagoner said:


> We arrived late August and are in Costa Tropical. We love it. We aren't working as we have a non-lucrative resident visa, but other than that great.


:welcome:

great to hear from someone who managed to get the elusive non-lucrative visa!!

I'm sure our members would love to hear how you managed it!


----------



## lowblo (Oct 24, 2010)

My husband and I (same sex couple) arrived in Seville in July 2011. We retired to Spain from the United States and have just completed our first renewal of our temporary residency visas. We are very happy that we've made the move and are now planning on moving again to the beach, somewhere near Malaga. Re. process for receiving visas, we did not experience any difficulties whatsoever. Los Angeles Consulate has a very detailed set of instructions posted on their website that we simply followed exactly as written. Our first 2-year renewal here in Seville also went smoothly. All that is needed other than following the required processes is a large amount of patience, respect for another country's methods, and a good attitude. Clearly, it is much easier coming here as retired individuals with sufficient funds to demonstrate that we will not be a "draw" on Spain's resources and instead, will be bringing money into the country. The one major surprise for me, even though I knew about it before coming, was how imperative it is that you be able to speak Spanish if you want to integrate into life in Spain. Here in Sevilla, I have had a hard time adjusting to the fact that I can't communicate (since I'm not fluent in Spanish.) Fortunately for me, my spouse communicates very well, given the amount of Spanish that he took in junior and senior high school. We have no intention of returning to the States.


----------



## hwagoner (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, it was fairly easy but time consuming. We lived in NC, USA (family of 4) and the nearest Spanish Consulate was 5 hr away in Washington DC. It took us several weeks to gather all of the required items, translate them all and obtain the apostilles. Since we were originally from CA we needed to send some documents there. The police background check also took a few weeks. After nearly 2 months of checking the list of requirements once, twice, three times... we drove up to the Consulate. They were only open 9a-2p Mon - Thur so this needed to be planned as the entire family had to be there. Apparently all requirements were not listed on the document provided to us, so they were kind enough to allow us to mail in the full packet. everything had to have the notorious Consulate Stamp and was placed in a very specific order. We filled in the blanks with items that needed correction and sent it back a few weeks later. Almost to the day, 3 months after submission we received approval. Just loads of red tape and paperwork, but I would do it all again in a heartbeat. 

We love it here in Almunecar. Unfortunately we can't permanently retire and will need to go back one day. We are trying to stretch out our stay as long as possible. Hoping for 2 yrs. /SNIP/


----------



## hwagoner (Nov 25, 2012)

my apologies to the moderator... i now have read the rules.


----------

